# My first RV



## MikeS2942 (Mar 5, 2010)

The wife and I just purchased a "new to me" RV, we bought a Terry front living unit. It has a huge interior and we love it. It sure ifs a wonderful camper and I hope to get many years out of her.

Now to make reservations at some of the state parks for a piece of mind weekend vacation.


----------



## HLO (Jul 27, 2010)

Do I get to go??


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Congrats on your new RV, we are beginning to look for one also..


----------



## MikeS2942 (Mar 5, 2010)

Law Dog said:


> Congrats on your new RV, we are beginning to look for one also..


Check out the front living on a 5th wheel, it sure makes it look huge,


----------



## wisslbritches (May 27, 2004)

Nice. You're gonna love the new weekend lifestyle!


----------

